
Automatically save offers for AmEx cards (self-hosted only) - andrey-yantsen
https://github.com/andrey-yantsen/amex-auto-save
======
andrey-yantsen
I've created a python script, based on WebDriver (therefore requires its
instance available), which will help you to automatically save all new offers
available for your AmEx card. Currently tested only with British Airways
American Express Credit Card. Contributions and testing are welcome.

